# XXFX. Fill-in-the-blanks! La-la-la-la-la!



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello pplz. *waves* Anyway, the whole reason I joined PersonalityCafe was to find out my personality type. I've taken tests, and I've scored as INFJ most of the time. (I've gotten only one other type, and that's INFP.) Not sure if that's a true fit, though. I wonder if I may be deluding myself. The way I could be answering on these things may not be reflective of the real me, but of an idealized me. Is this who I am, or who I want to be? Help me figure this out.

First off, I am a clear-cut feeler. I don't like hurting people, I don't take criticism well, I beat myself up over things that may not even be my fault, etc. Not sure if I'm more Fi or Fe, so this may be a key.

Introversion vs. Extroversion: I once thought that I was definitely an introvert, but now I have second thoughts. I don't get out much, but that's partially because I'm currently trying to learn how to drive. Thus, I'm not sure if being around people really "drains" me. The only thing that may be a clue is going to a party with my grandmother after my grandfather's funeral. I didn't want to go, but I did anyway to be polite. In this case, I'm not sure whether it had to do with introversion or the fact that I would have to face my annoying younger cousins/wanted to watch a certain show at 11 p.m. without interference. :tongue: Anyway, I'm pretty content staying at home and surfing the web. I don't feel a desire to constantly be around people...yet I've been told that I can be quite chatty. I have talked to random strangers before, but me doing so is pretty rare. I don't like doing business over the phone. In fact, I _dread_ it. Yet, when I force myself to do it, I get through it without a hitch. Perhaps I have high reserves since I don't get out much? Or maybe the experience of constantly being on hold was annoying? *shrugs* In addition, I like to think that I think before I act, but I'm not so sure if that's the case. Also, is it an introverted trait to dislike being bothered when doing something important? If it is, then I'm most certainly an introvert!

Intuition vs. Sensing: Here's something that really confuzzles me. They say intuitors are creative and whatnot. But...I don't know if I'm really that creative. I enjoy theory and fantasy immensely, yet when it comes to theories, I don't want to just accept a theory without evidence. Well, I take that back. If it is scientific in nature, I want evidence. But if it's a philosophical idea, I allow a lot more leeway. When it comes to brewing theories of my own, I'm not sure whether I'm as capable as I think I am. Sometimes I feel as if I'm simply copying ideas. Sometimes I wonder if I'm truly capable of coming up with ideas. Is this a lack of confidence or a lack of aptitude? In addition, I do take detailed notes in class...but I don't particularly like doing so. I do it for fear of missing something that may be on the test. I dislike memorizing facts. I also dislike more abstract questions that have no right or wrong answer...because I'm afraid that whatever I put would be wrong. And I hate tricky multiple choice questions where two choices sound right and I don't which one. If I were a college professor, I wouldn't have any tests at all-we'd just have fun discussing the subject. roud: Too bad I'd never get away with it.

Speaking of college, it seems like I was the only person in my philosophy course that _enjoyed_ it. And I was the only person in English Literature that actually enjoyed discussing the stories. What does that say about me? :tongue:

Also, they say intuitors are future-oriented...and that INFJs are supposedly "psychics" or "prophetic." I'm not sure how future-oriented I am, but I don't feel psychic or prophetic. Probably just hyperbolic myth...but still. As for being future-oriented...thinking about the future stresses me out. I'm afraid of what could go wrong. Is this just feeling getting into the picture? 

So what's the verdict here? Am I an intuitor who lacks confidence or sensor with developed intuition? Or am I some sort of uber-hybrid? :crazy:

Judging vs. Perceiving: I like having closure in my decisions...but I'm also indecisive as all get out. (Really, try going shopping with me without getting annoyed. And it took FOREVER for me to come up with a username. :tongue I'm also not very organized...or perhaps it's a chaotic organization. I don't know. They also say judgers like making schedules and stuff. I don't. Schedules make me feel as if I'm timed to do a task, and I'm often a bad judge as to how long it would take for me to do stuff. But...does wanting closure override all these P traits?

Wow, didn't think it would get this long. Sorry 'bout that. So...WHAT THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!?!?!

Simon: You're not Kamina.
Me: *sulks*


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

That read as a happy EXFP, I would lead towards sensing (due to ratios and writing style). Whether Ne likes it or not, it likes to metaphor and flop around.

I would say Ne speaks slower, Se has a constant stream of thought, it mulls less than Ne.


ESFP.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> That read as a happy EXFP, I would lead towards sensing (due to ratios and writing style). Whether Ne likes it or not, it likes to metaphor and flop around.
> 
> I would say Ne speaks slower, Se has a constant stream of thought, it mulls less than Ne.
> 
> ...


Well...it did take me a while to post this, if that's any indication. It's not as if I just spewed that immediately. I went back and changed stuff over and over. Also, I was thinking "Should I make separate paragraphs out of this?" and "Will people think this looks all cluttered and unrelated?" Finally I thought "Screw it." And the only time I've been a fast talker is when I'm nervous. I suppose I speak at a normal rate most of the time...I think.

...How do you determine types by writing style? I'd like to know. ^_^

Edit: I've already edited this post several times. This time I'm editing it just to tell you how much I edit. :tongue:
Edit 2: Perhaps I should have mentioned that I'm suffering from depression and I have suicidal thoughts. I'm a horrible perfectionist when it comes to school. All of my life, I've been told that I'm quite intelligent. I've always done well in school. Now, I know that no function is supposed to be superior, but it seems that the intuitors are stereotypically viewed as "smarter." I looked at a thread in the ESFP forum where people shared their views of ESFPs. One post said that they're "not too bright" and another described them as "shallow." My heart sunk. I'm very insecure in my identity, especially when it comes to my intelligence. It was really the only thing that anyone ever singled me out for. I based-and continue to base-my self-worth on my intelligence. ...I came here so people could help me understand who I truly am. I know that you were trying to help, so don't feel bad...but I'm fighting tears at the time I'm editing this.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe ISFP. But I'm not sure, you may not be

Needing evidence for a scientific theory may point to Te because it's a logic based on the external world. Ti or Fi don't mind too much about a lack of evidence as long as it fits in with already defined ideas - Ti more about logical ideas, Fi more about ethical and values-related ideas. Maybe philosophical ideas have more to do with people and feelings so that is why you don't need evidence there since you judge with Fi?

The lack of 'creativity' may be because ISFPs have tertiary intuition which is less developed when they are younger. When they have used Se more to take in more experiences, it is easier to use Ni to look at ideas in different ways and say 'yes, this reminds me of that elephant I saw yesterday'. Also maybe the future stresses you out, since your Ni is not yet well developed and Se just likes to react to things in the present moment. Maybe analysing stories in english uses Ni/Fi - too see hidden meanings and connections about people and stuff.

J means that when making a decision you prefer using Fe or Te instead of Fi or Ti. This doesn't mean that a P person won't ever do J like things. They generally prefer not to do them, but as they get older and develop their tertiary or inferior Fe/Te by using Se/Ne more they are able to do J things more easily.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

pc3000 said:


> Maybe ISFP. But I'm not sure, you may not be
> 
> Needing evidence for a scientific theory may point to Te because it's a logic based on the external world. Ti or Fi don't mind too much about a lack of evidence as long as it fits in with already defined ideas - Ti more about logical ideas, Fi more about ethical and values-related ideas. Maybe philosophical ideas have more to do with people and feelings so that is why you don't need evidence there since you judge with Fi?
> 
> ...


Well, ISFPs are supposedly good with the visual arts or music. I royally suck at drawing, and I don't think I have an aptitude for music either. That's likely just a stereotype, but perhaps it may disqualify me. I'm still confused with the J/P thing, since I like having everything decided, but I can't make up my mind on a freakin' thing...and it stresses me out. I actually feel better when making a decision. And in actuality, I never paid much attention to whether or not I live in the present or the future, and when it comes to deciding whether or not I'm intuitor or a sensor, I feel like I'm lying to myself. I think part of me *wants* to be an intuitor, but fears being a sensor. My creativity may feel lacking to me, but could that have to do with a lack of confidence in myself? I mean, no one on this forum has ever met me personally. (Hell, I just joined two days ago. :tongue People in real life may think I'm super creative. If it's any consolation, I think facts aren't as interesting as ideas.

I made a thread on another forum (Gaia, to be exact) where I discuss my "identity-crisis" a little bit. I'll make a couple of more posts so I can put it here.

Edit: Here's the link. It starts off talking about whether or not I'm a narcissist and gets derailed into discussing how people define themselves. Feel free to just skim over the narcissism stuff. Have fun, and note my Lala-Ru (a character from the anime Now and Then, Here and There) cosplay.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Never, and I mean never, go by stereotypes.

"XXXX's are supposed to...." Probably the worst thing to assume in typing, holding oneself against a negative ideal of a type only harms.

Writing styles, I type by functions.

Se is a steady (sometimes manic), straight line of thoughts. You can usually tell when they change what they are thinking about in writing.

Ne is a flowing (also sometimes manic), relating and associating machine. It's not as "heavy" as the introverted functions come as, but it likes to metaphor, and combine many separate chains.

Te is a point by point, easy to understand style. It's concise and clear, it's cleaned up by a "general" type of logic. It's a straight shooter.

Fe relates to values in writing, you'll see a lot of talk about people how they are, how they feel. "Universal" right and wrongs.

Fi is an internal value system, it's a "heavy" function. How you relate to something, how it affects you, how you take things. 

Ti is a heavy logic system, it makes less obvious sense than a Te user does, but it's well thought out. Ti users ramble as they just continually think, improving and building.

Si can appear similar to Fi in writing, it's usually personal and clear cut. It makes sense, as a relating function. Easy to read, heavy though.

and Ni, it's a heavy function. A murky symbolism comes from them, also keen on metaphor and flowing. It's personal and less "expansive" than Ne, but it's clearer and usually looks further.


Generally I see Introverts having a heavier way in writing, Extroverts are a softer, and faster of writing.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I get INFP feelings... You seem to be very thorough and from your introduction thread I picked up the same feeling of INFP. INFP and INFJ are also easily confused. Sorry if I'm not making sense, my brain is not working properly today...


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

*Lemme fix your brain...*



penchant said:


> I get INFP feelings... You seem to be very thorough and from your introduction thread I picked up the same feeling of INFP. INFP and INFJ are also easily confused. Sorry if I'm not making sense, my brain is not working properly today...


*smacks head* Does that help? :crazy:

@Scruffy-Do you see the same patterns in my Gaia thread? Also...I can't stop staring at your avatar. Are you a sadist/masochist? :tongue:


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

The vel test (having more trouble distinguishing second and third function than first and fourth) suggests dominant F.

=> ExFJ or IxFP


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

penchant said:


> The vel test (having more trouble distinguishing second and third function than first and fourth) suggests dominant F.
> 
> => ExFJ or IxFP


Ah, but am I more Fi or Fe? Therein lies the conundrum. 

Dang, I got so many different responses...


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

I suspect that you are an INFJ. It seems quite possible at this point.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I still see an Se-Fi vibe from your other postings. 

ESFP with an off chance (for me) of ENFP. Don't go by the stereotypes again, it's about the functions you live by, not actions you take.



Naw, avatar is an interesting torture device. The sketching of it is nice, and I enjoy the symbolism of the "Heretic's Fork".


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Ah, but am I more Fi or Fe? Therein lies the conundrum.


I think _you_ are supposed to tell _us_ that... :laughing:

Read http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/30301-fe-fi-emoting.html and http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html and get back with whatever questions comes up from that.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

penchant said:


> I think _you_ are supposed to tell _us_ that... :laughing:
> 
> Read http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/30301-fe-fi-emoting.html and http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...iled-descriptions-each-function-attitude.html and get back with whatever questions comes up from that.


I don't trust myself...:crying:...:tongue: For the record, I've read a little about functions, but I could never pinpoint anything for sure. So I'll just type out my ideas.

I consider myself someone with strong values, but I'm not sure if it comes from a cultural consensus or a personal sense of ethics. That said, I believe Te may be my inferior or tertiary function (depending on whether I'm EXFP or IXFP), since I do think that facts are best affirmed by consensus. (Maybe that's what I'm doing now: trying to get an objective POV.) 

Fe-Te doesn't make sense though. When thinking about this, I recalled an incident from a trip to King's Island. A friend and I were standing in line for a ride. A veeeeerrrrry long line. Said friend saw another friend further up in the line, and wanted to get with him. She wanted me to cut the line, but I refused. She justified herself by saying that everyone else does it. I still didn't cut the line, because A) I felt that it was wrong and unfair, and B) (Not as importantly) It would be about my luck that I would get caught. Does this sound Fi?

Also, despite Scruffy's assertions, I don't believe I'm Se. Looking at the description for Se...



Intro to Function Theory Thread said:


> Se, or extroverted Sensing, is dominant for ESxP, secondary for ISxP, tertiary for ENxJ and inferior for INxJ. It is the attitude that what is directly apparent in our immediate physical surroundings is the most important thing to go by. Se leads you to follow your gut instincts, pay very close attention to what's going on around you, and respond to things in the moment in whatever way will make the strongest and most immediate guttural, sensory impact on others. Se users are so present-focused that they're often on the cutting edge of new trends because they place so much emphasis on what is current and new. *No...just no. I'm almost always the last one to find out about new trends. I never really gave a crap about them.* They like to learn things via a hands-on, figure-it-out-by-experimenting-as-you-go, direct experiential approach (in this way they are similar to Ne) but they are more focused on what is immediately tangible than on what their surroundings might be changed into. They usually pay a lot of attention to their physical appearance and are very good with reading body language and using it to immediately size up a person or a situation and respond instinctively. *Not sure about the body language part, but I only care about my physical appearance to the degree of personal hygiene and wearing clothes that don't look idiotic. I'm no fashion slave. In fact, I think a lot of things that are "fashionable" look idiotic to me. For instance, while watching Project Runway, some of the things the judges liked looked wacky to me. In addition, I've only worn makeup perhaps two or three times in my entire life. Makeup is too time consuming, and I personally think I look fine without it.* They can be quite impulsive and prone to overindulgence in sensory pleasures, but they also know how to work a crowd and they tend to make themselves into reflections of current popular trends--whatever will make an impact. *Wait, what? Me work a crowd? :laughing: I was never in the "in-crowd" back in high school. I couldn't set a trend if my life depended on it.*


I think Si fits me more. I don't want to quote a huge chunk of text again, so I'll just summarize my general impression of Si. Si deals with experiences stored in memory. I recall myself using this process several times when I'm at a store. I'd see something that reminds me of a certain product, go up and look at it, only to be disappointed that it wasn't what I thought it was. For instance, I would see something with a bright color scheme, think it was some sort of toy, only to find out that it wasn't. Is this tertiary/inferior Si? In addition, I subscribe to the "If it's not broken, don't fix it" philosophy. However, if it is broken...you sure as hell better fix it. :tongue:

As for Ne...perhaps the reason I stated that I dislike abstract questions has to do with verifying my ideas. According to the functions thread, Ne requires outside verification. Perhaps my Fi feels threatened if someone thinks my ideas are wrong? After all, I've lurked in debate threads in various forums, but rarely joined in myself out of fear that others would think I was stupid.

Please, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on any of this. Oh, and thanks for the link. ^_^


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I consider myself someone with strong values, but I'm not sure if it comes from a cultural consensus or a personal sense of ethics.


Likely Fi anyway, I'd say... But could be any Introverted function, depending on the content of the values.



> That said, I believe Te may be my inferior or tertiary function (depending on whether I'm EXFP or IXFP), since I do think that facts are best affirmed by consensus. (Maybe that's what I'm doing now: trying to get an objective POV.)


Te can combine with Fi, Ti won't.



> Fe-Te doesn't make sense though. When thinking about this, I recalled an incident from a trip to King's Island. A friend and I were standing in line for a ride. A veeeeerrrrry long line. Said friend saw another friend further up in the line, and wanted to get with him. She wanted me to cut the line, but I refused. She justified herself by saying that everyone else does it. I still didn't cut the line, because A) I felt that it was wrong and unfair, and B) (Not as importantly) It would be about my luck that I would get caught. Does this sound Fi?


A) sounds Fi to me. But you could probably clarify this by elaborating on more precisely why you felt it was wrong.
Also, do you rather judge others on their performance and yourself on moral standards, or the other way round?



> I think Si fits me more. I don't want to quote a huge chunk of text again, so I'll just summarize my general impression of Si. Si deals with experiences stored in memory. I recall myself using this process several times when I'm at a store. I'd see something that reminds me of a certain product, go up and look at it, only to be disappointed that it wasn't what I thought it was. For instance, I would see something with a bright color scheme, think it was some sort of toy, only to find out that it wasn't. Is this tertiary/inferior Si? In addition, I subscribe to the "If it's not broken, don't fix it" philosophy. However, if it is broken...you sure as hell better fix it. :tongue:


More Si than Se, yes! To dig deeper: What would constitute "broken"? Do you get sentimental? Do you have flashbacks?



> As for Ne...perhaps the reason I stated that I dislike abstract questions has to do with verifying my ideas. According to the functions thread, Ne requires outside verification. Perhaps my Fi feels threatened if someone thinks my ideas are wrong? After all, I've lurked in debate threads in various forums, but rarely joined in myself out of fear that others would think I was stupid.


Yes, Ne could be a good fit in my opinion.

All in all, Fi+Te+Si+Ne seems not unlikely. This fits only with xSTJ and xNFP. I think you know which of the two you're more likely to type as...



> Please, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on any of this. Oh, and thanks for the link. ^_^


You're welcome! :happy:


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I think Si fits me more. I don't want to quote a huge chunk of text again, so I'll just summarize my general impression of Si. Si deals with experiences stored in memory. I recall myself using this process several times when I'm at a store. I'd see something that reminds me of a certain product, go up and look at it, only to be disappointed that it wasn't what I thought it was. For instance, I would see something with a bright color scheme, think it was some sort of toy, only to find out that it wasn't. Is this tertiary/inferior Si?


It could also be (tertiary?) Ni which also deals with stored memories but the memories stored are less about details but about how things relate to each other like thinking bright colours are related to toys because you've seen bright coloured toys in the past. I suppose it could be also Ne thinking that bright colours could be a toy - ie imagining possibilities.


----------



## HandiAce (Nov 27, 2009)

If you are having trouble with debating over Fi and Fe, then ask yourself, how do I use _thinking_ functions? If you tend to show impersonal analysis more often than trying to understand the logic of something yourself, chances are you are an Fi user.

Likewise, with Ni and Ne. Ne requires an anchor (aka Si) no matter how much you use it. Perhaps not a limiting anchor, but something that gives you principles for direction when plunging into interpreting something. 

Ni's so-called foresights (I don't know what to call it since I believe I'm not a big Ni person) would turn you into a paranoid person, Se is a good feedback for those foresights. For the stronger Se users like ISFPs and ESTPs, it is their eyes and ears for verification since their foresights are more immature. 

I have an XSFP roommate who actually has these strange beliefs of the future such has just knowing exactly when he will die and when he and his girlfriend will break up. They are only a very minor thing he thinks about though.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Just when I thought I had it all figured out...:tongue: I will take the chance to say that I love the multi-quote option in this forum. Makes things a lot easier. ^_^



penchant said:


> A) sounds Fi to me. But you could probably clarify this by elaborating on more precisely why you felt it was wrong.
> Also, do you rather judge others on their performance and yourself on moral standards, or the other way round?
> *Well, like I said, I thought it wouldn't be fair to those who were waiting so long for the ride. I know if I were close to getting on a ride and someone were to cut in front of me and that action were to result in the ride's capacity to fill, I wouldn't like it one bit. I suppose referring to my feelings would be Fi at work, correct? As for judging others, I'm easier on other people performance-wise than I am on myself, and I judge both myself and others by moral standards. Or at least I like to think that I judge myself on my standards, anyway. Also, would an Fi dominant shut down completely when stressed? My brain simply does not work when I'm stressed, as I'm too focused on what's bothering me.*
> 
> ...





pc3000 said:


> It could also be (tertiary?) Ni which also deals with stored memories but the memories stored are less about details but about how things relate to each other like thinking bright colours are related to toys because you've seen bright coloured toys in the past. I suppose it could be also Ne thinking that bright colours could be a toy - ie imagining possibilities.
> *This also sounds plausible. Here's something that could possibly be tertiary Ni: A while after I made my last post, I imagined that Scruffy would post and point out that I conveniently didn't comment on some of the aspects of Se. I then imagined myself getting defensive and saying that I wasn't for sure if those aspects fit me or not, so I didn't say anything. Don't take this the wrong way, Scruffy. I think you're an okay guy. :tongue:*





HandiAce said:


> If you are having trouble with debating over Fi and Fe, then ask yourself, how do I use _thinking_ functions? If you tend to show impersonal analysis more often than trying to understand the logic of something yourself, chances are you are an Fi user.
> *I'm not sure about this. I like to think I'm objective and don't let my personal opinions get in the way, but I don't know for sure...*
> 
> 
> ...


Let's look at the tally, shall we?

Scruffy thinks I'm EXFP (leaning toward ESFP).
pc3000 thinks I'm ISFP.
penchant thinks I'm INFP.
marked174 thinks I'm INFJ.

Conclusion: Angelic Gardevoir is a freak of nature. :crazy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

You talk too much. I think ESFX. ESFJ seems quite possible too.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

firedell said:


> You talk too much. I think ESFX. ESFJ seems quite possible too.


And now somebody thinks I'm ESFX. :laughing: The only constant is that I'm a feeler.

Talking too much? Perhaps being online loosens me up? I'm still debating on whether or not I'm an introvert or an extrovert. I've been told that I can be chatty, but I've been wondering whether or not my chattiness results from me being comfortable with the people I'm talking to or whether it's just a natural tendency for me to talk. I can clam up if I'm not comfortable with the situation, but perhaps that applies to everyone. Wait...I'm rambling again, aren't I? @[email protected]


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now I am at a loss. I am running between ESFP, INFJ, and INFP with slight possibility of ENFJ, ENFP or ENFJ.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Rosebier said:


> Right now I am at a loss. I am running between ESFP, INFJ, and INFP with slight possibility of ENFJ, ENFP or E*S*FJ.


I guess I put INFJs' Ni out of whack. :laughing:

I've also thought of another possibility regarding my constant posting in this thread: Perhaps it's not so much chattiness as it is a combination of desperation, questions, and wanting to provide as much info as possible so other people can judge me more accurately. 

I feel awkward posting so much...:blushed:


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I feel awkward posting so much...:blushed:


Don't. You're getting answers by doing so. Unrelated answers, but answers nonetheless!

You seem extroverted to me, but maybe an unhealthy extrovert. I'm not trying to offend you but you did mention your recent struggles which can definitely influence how your functions operate. I don't think T or F is your dominant function either. So therefore, if I had to guess, I'd go with EXFP. Leaning towards intuitive but I'm not quite sure. Don't feel discouraged about what you read in the ESFP section..all of the types get bashed in some way and you'll never find that your type fits you perfectly so some criticisms may apply to you and some may not.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Ok to be honest with you, by reading only the title of this thread, your name, and your avatar, I had guessed ENFP. I made that guess before I read the rest of everything. Once I did I got confused. So I guess I am going to go with ENFP.:happy:


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

RyRyMini said:


> Don't. You're getting answers by doing so. Unrelated answers, but answers nonetheless!
> 
> You seem extroverted to me, but maybe an unhealthy extrovert. I'm not trying to offend you but you did mention your recent struggles which can definitely influence how your functions operate. I don't think N or S is your dominant function either. So therefore, if I had to guess, I'd go with EXFP. Leaning towards intuitive but I'm not quite sure. Don't feel discouraged about what you read in the ESFP section..all of the types get bashed in some way and you'll never find that your type fits you perfectly so some criticisms may apply to you and some may not.


The perceiving function is dominant in EXFPs...



Rosebier said:


> Ok to be honest with you, by reading only the title of this thread, your name, and your avatar, I had guessed ENFP. I made that guess before I read the rest of everything. Once I did I got confused. So I guess I am going to go with ENFP.:happy:


Are you a fan of ATLA? :wink: The character in the avatar (Aang) is not my favorite character, though. That would be Iroh. Still like him though. The idea behind it was more word play than my love of Avatar, however. 

On another note, it would be a bit strange if I really am ENFP, since Aang's often speculated to be ENFP.


----------



## Unicorntopia (Jun 18, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Are you a fan of ATLA? :wink: The character in the avatar (Aang) is not my favorite character, though. That would be Iroh. Still like him though. The idea behind it was more word play than my love of Avatar, however.
> 
> On another note, it would be a bit strange if I really am ENFP, since Aang's often speculated to be ENFP.


Yes I am. I also like all of the types I listed as possibilities so don't not pick ESFP just cause you heard some bad stuff about it. INFJs are steriotyped as crazy alot. Any type can be mature or imature and in differing ways.


----------



## RyRyMini (Apr 12, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> The perceiving function is dominant in EXFPs...


Crap! I meant to say that I don't think your dominant is T or F.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Rosebier said:


> Yes I am. I also like all of the types I listed as possibilities so don't not pick ESFP just cause you heard some bad stuff about it. INFJs are steriotyped as crazy alot. Any type can be mature or imature and in differing ways.


I suppose you're right about that. Se vs. Ne is a headache for me, though. I like ideas, but I'm not confident about my own, and sometimes I feel as if I'm not really creative. Sometimes I try to take my mind off things by doing something enjoyable. ...Honestly, how can you keep self-deception at bay? I don't know whether I'm telling myself the truth about myself or not.

@RyRyMini-It's okay. ^_^


----------



## bored_1 (Sep 29, 2010)

I am _definitely_ seeing NF here. 

If I were to guess, I would also likely say I.

The J/P is difficult, and INFJs can be disorganized on the outside but organized in their decisions.

The way you type also hints slightly towards INFJ, but for some reason I'm seeing you as an INFP.

So yeah, INFP with a moderate degree of uncertainty


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

bored_1 said:


> I am _definitely_ seeing NF here.
> 
> If I were to guess, I would also likely say I.
> 
> ...


What is it about the way I type that made you think INFJ initially?


----------



## bored_1 (Sep 29, 2010)

It takes a bit of experience to learn how certain personality types generally communicate. 

INFJs will type with either alot of "feeling" (any type of emotion really), or with a bit more organization. You'll see that the INFJ tailored their words to get a certain feeling across very decisively.

INFPs will type with a bit less emotion, due to Fi. They don't seem to put as much energy or "feeling" into their words, but the feeling is definitely visible through subtext (which, again, takes alot of time communicating with these types to see). 

The way you type almost mixes the two, but uses of the contraction "freakin'" and such are closer to what I've seen INFJs do. 

However, I am not going to solely use typing style as a reference, so I decided on INFP instead. 

I'm still not perfect at typing through written communication and I am not sure if I will ever be able to truly get to the functions through text. There's alot of other things that a person is thinking as they write and any person can write in any way if they think long enough.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd like to take back my vote for ISFP and replace it with ESFP because you do seem to write an awful lot:tongue: Although I suppose you might be an N type.



Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Sometimes I try to take my mind off things by doing something enjoyable. ...Honestly, how can you keep self-deception at bay? I don't know whether I'm telling myself the truth about myself or not.


Maybe the immersion of oneself in activity is Se? Maybe to reduce self deception, you need to stop thinking about what other people think, stop thinking about what you think and concentrate on what is true. Extroverted sensors can absolutely be smart. Since they are so in touch with what's going on, they might be able to see things more easily as they really are not how they imagine things to be.

Maybe your desire for closure is from a tertiary Te but it's hard to decide if your Fi is not developed enough to know what suits you or not.

I was also leaning towards INFJ in the way that INFJs are also feelers and I thought I saw a lot of Ni in your posts in the way you are analysing things and trying to see things from all points of view like on the fifth hand you have such and such evidence of why you may or may not be something.


----------



## ThinkerNinja (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll go with ESFP.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

I was going to write some kind of some kind of summary so far, but got stuck. I might later, if you think it's helpful.

Reading the posts since my last comment, I am now leaning slightly more towards E rather than I, but I'm not very confident about that.

It seems quite clear that you have a strong F, so I would stick with that being your dominant or auxiliary. As for Fi or Fe, I think, both from your answers, and from other peoples comments, that Fi is more probable than Fe. I would also see more Si than Se, more Ne than Ni, and more Te than Ti in your OP and answers.

Going with this, only INFP or ENFP fits. Questioning my initial suggestion of Introvert, and seeing that Scruffy and pc3000 as well as most other people see ENFP as a possibility, that seems reasonable to me.

This also fits with agokcen's rule of thumb, that NPs unsure on the I/E most often turn out to be E.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I might just go with ENFP...but I'm going to wait for more replies just to make sure.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> First off, I am a clear-cut feeler. I don't like hurting people, I don't take criticism well, I beat myself up over things that may not even be my fault, etc. Not sure if I'm more Fi or Fe, so this may be a key.


I'm a thinker and I don't take criticism well either (I'm actually sensitive at my core). To beat yourself over things that aren't your fault, and to not want to hurt others, may be more indicative of feeling, however. But I don't think this is sufficient to really tell, as you seem rather uncertain. Do you feel as though you focus more on logic, rationality, and proper judgment, or do you take values, morals, and other personal views into consideration? While I think you're a highly inquisitive person, I'm wondering if you are truly thinking or not. Perhaps you aren't, but I would like more information regarding your feeling/thinking side. 

Furthermore, I would like to know what thinking and feeling functions you think you may have. You either have Fi or Fe (as a feeling function). Fi is internal, so it's less concerned with external reality. It builds an internal model of the world based on moral principles and personal values. Fe is externally focused and looks more towards social harmony and social values. Fi is more independent; Fe is more group-based. 

Ti is a thinking judgment that's introverted (similar to Fi). It builds an internal model based on logical consistency and rational principles. It uses internal categories to make sense of the external world. It's more inward focused and less outward conscious. Te is a thinking judgment that's extraverted (like Fe). It seeks external order and organizes objects and external variables in a logical fashion. It also quantifies and makes measurements of the world. 

If you still have trouble, you can go to this website and take this short test to get a better idea of what functions you may have; this will, in turn, help us get a better idea of what type you might be closest to. 

How well do you use the various functions?

[Here's what you do at the above website: 
1. Go to each of the links provided (each link tests one of the eight cognitive functions). 
2. For each of the descriptions, rate whether you relate to the description by giving yourself 0 - 5. (obviously 5 is the highest and means it is highly accurate; 0 means you don't relate at all). 
3. When you are done rating each of the descriptions, add up the total. 
4. Then multiply the total number of descriptions by 5 (since there is a total of 5 points for each one) and note that there are a different number of descriptions for each cognitive function, e.g. - Ti has 10 and Se may have 8 or 7 or 9. 
5. For each cognitive function being tested, divide your total amount of points by the sum total of all the possible points for each one. For instance, if you have 10 descriptions, multiply that by 5. The total sum is then 50. If you got 30 total, you'd multiple 30 by 50. 
6. When you multiply 30/50, you get .6. All you do is move the decimal to the right twice. Thus, you get 60.00% So you'd have 60% of Ti, if you had gotten 30 points total for that cognitive function.

Do this for each of the eight functions and tell us what you get. It would really help. 



> Introversion vs. Extroversion: I once thought that I was definitely an introvert, but now I have second thoughts. I don't get out much, but that's partially because I'm currently trying to learn how to drive. Thus, I'm not sure if being around people really "drains" me. The only thing that may be a clue is going to a party with my grandmother after my grandfather's funeral. I didn't want to go, but I did anyway to be polite. In this case, I'm not sure whether it had to do with introversion or the fact that I would have to face my annoying younger cousins/wanted to watch a certain show at 11 p.m. without interference. :tongue: Anyway, I'm pretty content staying at home and surfing the web. I don't feel a desire to constantly be around people...yet I've been told that I can be quite chatty. I have talked to random strangers before, but me doing so is pretty rare. I don't like doing business over the phone. In fact, I _dread_ it. Yet, when I force myself to do it, I get through it without a hitch. Perhaps I have high reserves since I don't get out much? Or maybe the experience of constantly being on hold was annoying? *shrugs* In addition, I like to think that I think before I act, but I'm not so sure if that's the case. Also, is it an introverted trait to dislike being bothered when doing something important? If it is, then I'm most certainly an introvert!


To determine whether or not you're introverted or extraverted, you must simply notice whether or not you generally tend to enjoy being around people. Are social situations comfortable? Or, would you just prefer not being around people? Do you feel more drained by people, or energizes, excited, and stimulated by them? 

Personally, you seem to be an introvert, but I'd need more info regarding how well you feel around people. 
An introvert feels stressed and tense around people, or just doesn't prefer those situations.
An extravert feels completely natural around people, or just prefers to be around them. 
Knowing this will help determine which you prefer.



> Intuition vs. Sensing: Here's something that really confuzzles me. They say intuitors are creative and whatnot. But...I don't know if I'm really that creative. I enjoy theory and fantasy immensely, yet when it comes to theories, I don't want to just accept a theory without evidence. Well, I take that back. If it is scientific in nature, I want evidence. But if it's a philosophical idea, I allow a lot more leeway. When it comes to brewing theories of my own, I'm not sure whether I'm as capable as I think I am. Sometimes I feel as if I'm simply copying ideas. Sometimes I wonder if I'm truly capable of coming up with ideas. Is this a lack of confidence or a lack of aptitude? In addition, I do take detailed notes in class...but I don't particularly like doing so. I do it for fear of missing something that may be on the test. I dislike memorizing facts. I also dislike more abstract questions that have no right or wrong answer...because I'm afraid that whatever I put would be wrong. And I hate tricky multiple choice questions where two choices sound right and I don't which one. If I were a college professor, I wouldn't have any tests at all-we'd just have fun discussing the subject. roud: Too bad I'd never get away with it.


As far as I'm concerned, you come off very much intuitive. I really don't think you're a sensor (but I will leave this open until I see your cognitive functions, because that will truly give a better view of you from a more fundamental level). You seem very much capable of thinking creatively, using analogies, and comfortable with theory and speculation. To me, that indicates intuition. 



> Judging vs. Perceiving: I like having closure in my decisions...but I'm also indecisive as all get out. (Really, try going shopping with me without getting annoyed. And it took FOREVER for me to come up with a username. :tongue I'm also not very organized...or perhaps it's a chaotic organization. I don't know. They also say judgers like making schedules and stuff. I don't. Schedules make me feel as if I'm timed to do a task, and I'm often a bad judge as to how long it would take for me to do stuff. But...does wanting closure override all these P traits?


To better understand this aspect of your personality, it would be great to explain whether or not you tend to have great time management, energy to do things in the external world, can actually write things down on a calendar and remember to do it when the time comes, ect. Are you more conscientious or not? Conscientiousness is related to how dependable you are. Are you reliable? Can others count on you to do what you say you're going to do? Can they trust you to take care of their house, to watch their kids, or pets, ect.? Do you feel disciplined and tidy, or unruly and unstructured? Do you feel you have work ethic, or do you just work as you feel like it? Do you really want achievement and do you feel you're capable of actually earning it? Are you organized, assertive, dutiful, cautious and careful? Knowing this will help determine this part of your personality.
Get back to me with these answers and insights. I'd like to know more about you.
And I'll try my best to interpret your traits. =p


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

penchant said:


> I get INFP feelings... You seem to be very thorough and from your introduction thread I picked up the same feeling of INFP. INFP and INFJ are also easily confused. Sorry if I'm not making sense, my brain is not working properly today...


Yeah, I'm personally leaning toward INFP. 
1. The writing style of the OP is very similar to my own. She uses transitions like "Thus" and "In fact" and "Yet".
I frequently use these same transitions, so based on writing style alone, I feel that the OP is similar to INTP one some level. 

2. I think the OP slightly prefers introversion. I think the OP has a very strong intuition (even if they don't focus entirely on the future). I think the OP might be slightly more feeling-based, but I really am not sure. And I think the OP might be more of a Perceiver. 

Yet, I'm not sure yet. But INFP is my starting quess atm. 
I'll wait for more input before I can say this with more confidence.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

penchant said:


> All in all, Fi+Te+Si+Ne seems not unlikely. This fits only with xSTJ and xNFP. I think you know which of the two you're more likely to type as...


Indeed. The OP seems very XNFP, given those functions. I'm not sure which they come off more as though, to be honest. 
I've personally sensed a quite strong Ne and a quite strong Te. Thus, INFP seems a little questionable now. 
Although, it remains to be seen.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay, after reading everything, I definitely think ENFP is the most likely type for you.
But I would like *a)* more information regarding your preferences and *b)* more information regarding your functions.
So far, you seem to have a highly developed Ne, a developed Fi, a developed Te, and Si. 
That would seem to fit ENFP. But I need more info. lol


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't respond as soon as you posted. Storms and power outages. Not to mention it took me a while to take the test, since I was uncertain about my answers and I let my mind wander. :frustrating:

Here's my scores on the test. Looking at this, I realize how little self-awareness I have, so I *tried* to go with my gut on the questions I was unsure about...but still ended up overanalyzing everything. I'm not sure if that would skew the accuracy or not:

Ti-38% (You Ti-doms have some complex stuff going on in your heads.)

Se-12.5% (The question about driving the car was funny. If I'm not used to backing out a car in a certain location, I have to think about where I'm going. I had to come up with a general rule to help me remember: 
Always turn the wheel in the opposite direction of the direction you initially turned. :crazy

Fi-86.7%

Fe-54% (I think I may have scored higher on this because things like "group harmony" may be a part of my Fi values.)

Te-65%

Ne-70% (There was a question about seeing the positive in things. Depression would obviously affect that. But I may be inclined to be more optimistic if I weren't depressed. So...yeah.)

Ni-22.9%

Si-62.5%

Looks like the strongest functions were Fi, Ne, Te, and Si. The first two are in the same order as INFP, while the other two are in the same order as ENFP. Odd. I also wonder if I may have been subconsciously trying to fit my answers to an XNFP mold or if my lack of confidence could be causing me to underestimate the strength of my Ne. But I'm considering all of this...so wouldn't that point toward Ne?




Ti Dominant said:


> To determine whether or not you're introverted or extraverted, you must simply notice whether or not you generally tend to enjoy being around people. Are social situations comfortable? Or, would you just prefer not being around people? Do you feel more drained by people, or energizes, excited, and stimulated by them?
> 
> Personally, you seem to be an introvert, but I'd need more info regarding how well you feel around people.
> An introvert feels stressed and tense around people, or just doesn't prefer those situations.
> ...


It depends if I'm comfortable with the people. I can be a chatterbox if I'm comfortable, but I crawl into my shell when I'm not. And as I mentioned before, I do not like to be disturbed when I'm doing something important/interesting. I'm someone were to tell me that a nuclear holocaust was about to occur while I was reading a good fanfic, for instance, I would turn my head and say "Wait? What? Huh?"

I'm not sure if the above is a natural response, though. I may just be an emotionally damaged extrovert, as I was picked on a lot in school. By both genders.



Ti Dominant said:


> As far as I'm concerned, you come off very much intuitive. I really don't think you're a sensor (but I will leave this open until I see your cognitive functions, because that will truly give a better view of you from a more fundamental level). You seem very much capable of thinking creatively, using analogies, and comfortable with theory and speculation. To me, that indicates intuition.


Well, I doubted whether or not I'm intuitive since I indulge in the present moment sometimes. This may be due to my depression. Also, my diversions are a bit more mental in nature, indulging in fantasy and playing challenging video games, for instance. 



Ti Dominant said:


> To better understand this aspect of your personality, it would be great to explain whether or not you tend to have great time management, energy to do things in the external world, can actually write things down on a calendar and remember to do it when the time comes, ect.


I have horrible time management skills. I sometimes don't have energy to do things, but this may be depression as well. (Notice how I mention depression a lot? :tongue I really don't tend write things on the calendar unless someone suggests it-I try to remember it. In college, I may write down when things are due in a planner, but I don't write down when I'll do them. After a bit of time has passed, I may make a mental note to do something on a certain day, but not decide on the specific time until the day arrives. If I'm not given a deadline, I'll ask for one anyway. Maybe it's J tendencies, maybe it's the result of a P trying to adapt to an SJ world. What's your take?



Ti Dominant said:


> Are you more conscientious or not? Conscientiousness is related to how dependable you are. Are you reliable? Can others count on you to do what you say you're going to do? Can they trust you to take care of their house, to watch their kids, or pets, ect.? Do you feel disciplined and tidy, or unruly and unstructured? Do you feel you have work ethic, or do you just work as you feel like it? Do you really want achievement and do you feel you're capable of actually earning it? Are you organized, assertive, dutiful, cautious and careful? Knowing this will help determine this part of your personality.
> Get back to me with these answers and insights. I'd like to know more about you.
> And I'll try my best to interpret your traits. =p


I'm quite conscientious, but this may be a part of my Fi values. I had work ethic when I was in elementary and middle school, but it began to decline in high school. That's when my depression began to take hold as well. Lack of confidence in my abilities make me dread to do work, so I would occasionally put off things. As far as cautiousness goes, I double-check, and sometimes triple check, my work when I'm taking a test or doing an assignment. At the same time, this OCD-like tendency was something I wasn't very comfortable with. I'm anxious when I double-check. Also, if I have a homework assignment, I sometimes ask the instructor if I'm doing this right, is this idea good, etc. Total lack of confidence here.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, if that test is any indication, you seem INFP (with your I/E very balanced). 

_I can be a chatterbox if I'm comfortable, but I crawl into my shell when I'm not. _

The above suggests to me that you're a balanced person with a slight preference for introversion. 
Notice you say _if_ I'm comfortable, I can be a chatterbox. Yet, when you aren't, you hide away.
I would imagine that an extravert would say the opposite:

"If I'm uncomfortable, I'll hide away, but I'm a chatterbox when I'm not." 

The word "If" seems to suggest that you're more often uncomfortable than comfortable. 
An extravert wouldn't say that they "might" be comfortable, as they are usually comfortable. Instead, they'll say that they might be uncomfortable, since they are usually aren't uncomfortable. 

So yeah, your words seem to indicate a very slight preference for introversion, imo. 

You also definitely seem like an iNtuitive, given your high Ne. 
You are a feeler, due to the high Fi. 
And you seem like a perceiver, for sure. 

Given the nature of your functions, you seem like a very ENFP leaning INFP. 
Fi is highest (like an INFP). Ne is secondary (like an INFP).
Yet, your Te is only slightly higher than your Si. So perhaps your fourth function is merely balanced with your third. 
Thus, since they are so close (68% and 62%), it would seem like the order really isn't that important.

The fact that your two highest functions are Fi and Ne seems to indicate INFP very strongly. 

So I'm going to conclude with INFP (with a very slight I preference, so that you're almost an XNFP). 

Hopefully this helps. You should also let me know which type you relate to most, based on the descriptions.
INFP or ENFP.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> Indeed. The OP seems very XNFP, given those functions. I'm not sure which they come off more as though, to be honest.
> I've personally sensed a quite strong Ne and a quite strong Te. Thus, INFP seems a little questionable now.
> Although, it remains to be seen.


Thanks for your thorough comments! I appreciate seeing other's point of views on my thougts and arguments.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Angelic: How would you describe yourself as a child? (before the age of let's say 6 yrs..)

And does this mean anything to you:



simulatedworld said:


> ENFP/ESTJ: Ne/Te or Te/Ne--Borderline Personality Disorder. The ENFP I described above may have been one of these types. They simultaneously desire to control and dazzle others with their extraordinary leadership and grandiose performances. For the ENFP, this tends to take the form of insisting on consistent, scheduled attention from others for his/her artistic or creative gifts, while for the ESTJ it tends to manifest itself in terms of indignation when others refuse to follow every detail of the user's "visionary" leadership style. This combination, ironically, makes the user extremely dependent upon others for meaning, never really finding a sense of internal balance, no matter how hard he works to create and delegate. While Te leads these types to desire structure and discipline, Ne continually contradicts it by insisting on impulsive displays of creative freedom. Often self-denigrating over the inability to control Ne's impulsive explorations, Te will go to any lengths to keep the user in a position of power and influence, where others must defer to his authority. If Fi/Si were doing its job, these types would recognize that what they're looking for cannot be found outside themselves--they must learn to sometimes live for themselves and only themselves, and forget about external results for a moment.
> 
> 
> INFP/ISTJ: Fi/Si or Si/Fi--Avoidant Personality Disorder. Often scarred by some intensely negative past experience with opening up too many of their private emotions, this type compulsively avoids social situations and interaction with others. They are fiercely sensitive and may exaggerate or misconstrue perceived negative emotional intent in the words or actions of others. They will sometimes project their negative feelings onto others (Fi), as Si tells them that if I were to behave this way, I would have to be very upset, so anyone who behaves that way must also be. These types often have a chronic problem with trusting the intentions or motivations of others, refusing to share private information with even their closest friends and family. They are so deeply sensitive that they refuse to risk being hurt by attempting deep connections with others--you'll see this a lot in ISTJs with Asperger's. If Ne/Te were doing its job, these types would maintain a heathy grip on the importance of letting go of the past and trying something new in the name of accomplishing a greater goal, but some of these remain total recluses for most (if not all) of their lives.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> Hopefully this helps. You should also let me know which type you relate to most, based on the descriptions.
> INFP or ENFP.


I really don't know. I see aspects of myself in both, based on descriptions at the Personality Page and TypeLogic. But since you looked between the lines of my writing so well to arrive at a slight preference for introversion, I might very well be INFP.



penchant said:


> Angelic: How would you describe yourself as a child? (before the age of let's say 6 yrs..)


Funny that you brought up the specific age of six years. I had anxiety problems even at that age. I would cry pretty often. In order to help this out, I was put on Prozac. I am not making this up. I stayed on the stuff until high school, when I switched to Celexa. I still have problems with getting overly upset.

Hmm....what was I like before the age of six years? My memory is a bit sketchy, but here's what I can recall. I was curious about everything. I was taught things at home because of this natural curiosity. And I was pretty imaginative-I'd re-enact fairy tales. I would pretend that objects were certain things even though it was not the case. Case in point: I had two identical stuffed Dinos. I insisted that one of them was Barney the Dinosaur. Intellectually, I knew that they were both the same, but I pretended it was Barney anyway until I got an actual Barney figurine. Given all of this, I was naturally excited about going to school. Of course, in later years, I learned to hate it just like everyone else. :tongue: Also, I never really had much exposure to kids my own age until I started kindergarten at five years old, partially because there was there wasn't anybody close by my age to play with and partially because I couldn't get into preschool/head start because it was full. Thus, my social skills were lacking a bit, but I caught up quickly.

BL Personality Disorder-I have a need for verification, but not to become an authority or control others. ...At least I don't think so.
Avoidant Personality Disorder-Actually, I tend to want to trust others. But at the same time, I do hold back part of myself. And I don't think I'm a total recluse-I'm willing to talk to visitors. True, I don't get out much, but like I said, I'm still learning how to drive. It's been something I've putting off because of my general lack of confidence and because I feared causing a wreck/bumping into things/being generally clumsy.

I'm currently in counseling, and I once brought up the possibility of me having a personality disorder. She doesn't think I do.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Okay, Angelic: give these test a try and see what you get.

Free Personality Test, with an in-depth analysis

Compare Basic and Pro Personality Tests

(on that one, just register real quick and take the basic personality test). 

Personality test based on Jung and Briggs Myers typology


Maybe you'll get a better idea the more tests you take.

Also, which of these descriptions do you think fits you best (generally):

http://www.personalitypage.com/html/IFP.html

or

http://www.personalitypage.com/html/ENP.html


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

First Test-INFJ 1st, INFP 2nd. Only a 1% difference. @[email protected]
Second Test-I'm sorry, but I'm not registering to a site just to take a test.
Third Test-I've taken this one before, but I took it again. INFJ. 

The IFP child sounds more like me, but there seems to be a bit that doesn't fit me either. I suppose no one profile fits anyone perfectly, however.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> First Test-INFJ 1st, INFP 2nd. Only a 1% difference. @[email protected]
> Second Test-I'm sorry, but I'm not registering to a site just to take a test.
> Third Test-I've taken this one before, but I took it again. INFJ.
> 
> The IFP child sounds more like me, but there seems to be a bit that doesn't fit me either. I suppose no one profile fits anyone perfectly, however.


Well, your introversion is consistent, so that's good. We can sort of start questioning the idea that you have E now. Although, you're getting both INFP and INFJ. Odd. 

Although, you did have Fi and Ne on that function test. This would seem to indicate INFP, not INFJ.
So perhaps you are simply thinking you're more J when you're not, or simply come off balanced enough to test J instead of P.

Regardless, you're either an introvert judging person, or an introverted perceiving person.
Between these two sets of descriptions, which would you say you agree with most? 
*
IPs - The Individualist (Phlegmatic)*
They share dominant introverted judgement
Live and let live types
Probably the most easygoing temperament but have strong, solid internal values, principles
Relaxed, mellow, least concern for controling external environment, may be seen as lazy(esp INPs)
Low energy
Likes to have their internal principles figured out, building on their internal identity
Receptive, informative
Can move from inert boredom to implusive, spontaneous action quickly, highs and lows
Passive, peaceful
Behind the scences
Secretly perfectionistic
Most undecisive
Nonconformist

*IJs - The Stabilizers(Melancholic)*
They share dominant introverted perceiving
Very cautious
Have a mostly negative view of the external world, need to first have the external world match their internal perception
Stable, Steady
least adaptable
Anxious about change, seems like the opposites of the EPs
Prepared
Likes having a plan of action
May seem boring(esp to EPs)
Focused

Most, you seem to lean more toward INFP, having a developed Ne and supposedly less Ni.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> So perhaps you are simply thinking you're more J when you're not, or simply come off balanced enough to test J instead of P.


I think this may be the case. Questions like "Do you tend to plan or improvise?" throw me off, since I'm not really aware of whether or not I plan. Perhaps I _do_ plan, but the plan is a lot looser than that of a J. And like I said, I think I may have picked up some J traits to adapt in school, even though I don't naturally enjoy doing it.



Ti Dominant said:


> Between these two sets of descriptions, which would you say you agree with most?
> *
> IPs - The Individualist (Phlegmatic)*
> They share dominant introverted judgement *That seems to be the case with me.*
> ...


*
Maybe I should go incognito to the INFP forum. I'll set my personality to unknown, post a bit, and see if others think I fit in. >_>*


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Maybe I should go incognito to the INFP forum. I'll set my personality to unknown, post a bit, and see if others think I fit in. >_>


I like that idea. That would really give you the ability to compare and contrast with the rest of those guys.
I think you seem to fit INFP more. You do seem a bit more like an IP temperament type. 
You also have lots of Ne creativity and an Fi. 

So we shall see! Come back with the good news!


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

I think I am INFP. Looking in the forum, I first got a little nervous. I saw some topics that didn't tickle my fancy. I was wondering if it was because I was afraid that I wouldn't fit in or if it was because I didn't want to pigeonhole myself into a type. 

But then I saw a thread about a girl struggling with school and life. Her feelings echo mine so well. She said things like "I don't know who I am anymore" and called herself a failure. And the amazing thing is that it took even less than what she has gone through to provoke the same feelings in me. She was struggling with grades...I wasn't really, but my performance fell short of my standards. In an Environmental Science course, I screwed up a little on one test. When the professor went over the answers, everything seemed so obvious and I felt so stupid. I got profusely upset. And the funniest thing about this? _I still had the highest grade in the course._ I ended up dropping the class, however, for the sake of my sanity and the professor's. In addition, being around that professor always seemed to make me feel stupid, and I felt the need to prove myself to him. I highly doubt it was intentional, but it also doesn't help if you babble neurotically about why you put a particular answer, jokingly say to disregard me because I'm insane after he gave me a strange look, and then hear him say that he _actually agrees._

In addition to this, I've heard older adults say that I'm "not like other kids my age." Isn't the very definition of INFP standing out from the norm? ^_^


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> I think I am INFP. Looking in the forum, I first got a little nervous. I saw some topics that didn't tickle my fancy. I was wondering if it was because I was afraid that I wouldn't fit in or if it was because I didn't want to pigeonhole myself into a type.
> 
> But then I saw a thread about a girl struggling with school and life. Her feelings echo mine so well. She said things like "I don't know who I am anymore" and called herself a failure. And the amazing thing is that it took even less than what she has gone through to provoke the same feelings in me. She was struggling with grades...I wasn't really, but my performance fell short of my standards. In an Environmental Science course, I screwed up a little on one test. When the professor went over the answers, everything seemed so obvious and I felt so stupid. I got profusely upset. And the funniest thing about this? _I still had the highest grade in the course._ I ended up dropping the class, however, for the sake of my sanity and the professor's. In addition, being around that professor always seemed to make me feel stupid, and I felt the need to prove myself to him. I highly doubt it was intentional, but it also doesn't help if you babble neurotically about why you put a particular answer, jokingly say to disregard me because I'm insane after he gave me a strange look, and then hear him say that he _actually agrees._
> 
> In addition to this, I've heard older adults say that I'm "not like other kids my age." Isn't the very definition of INFP standing out from the norm? ^_^


First of all, _profusely_ upset! I like your word-usage and manner of speech. 
Secondly, I've had an INFP friend and I really do think she was a very odd person, not very much like the other students I knew in high school. 

So, it sounds good. Keep us up updated with any new insights or discoveries you may have of yourself. 
INFP.... damn. Who would've thought?


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

ooooooh
Do you often enjoy writing?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Funny that you brought up the specific age of six years. I had anxiety problems even at that age. I would cry pretty often. In order to help this out, I was put on Prozac. I am not making this up. I stayed on the stuff until high school, when I switched to Celexa. I still have problems with getting overly upset.
> 
> Hmm....what was I like before the age of six years? My memory is a bit sketchy, but here's what I can recall. I was curious about everything. I was taught things at home because of this natural curiosity. And I was pretty imaginative-I'd re-enact fairy tales. I would pretend that objects were certain things even though it was not the case. Case in point: I had two identical stuffed Dinos. I insisted that one of them was Barney the Dinosaur. Intellectually, I knew that they were both the same, but I pretended it was Barney anyway until I got an actual Barney figurine. Given all of this, I was naturally excited about going to school. Of course, in later years, I learned to hate it just like everyone else. :tongue: Also, I never really had much exposure to kids my own age until I started kindergarten at five years old, partially because there was there wasn't anybody close by my age to play with and partially because I couldn't get into preschool/head start because it was full. Thus, my social skills were lacking a bit, but I caught up quickly.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! I still think that ENFP might be an option. Not very much from what you have written here, but from the general impression from before, and the fact that you do not come across as strictly introvert to me either.

Your description of your early childhood also seems to me to fit Ne: curious, imaginative in a slightly extroverted way...

As for the personality disorders, I probably should have worded things more carefully—I did not intend to imply anything in your case. It's more that I'm testing out a hypothesis that people are more likely to be able to relate to the disorders associated with their type. I'm probably off the mark there. From what you write, I'd guess at least for you, my theory has no bearing...

So, all things considered , I still lean towards ENFP more than INFP.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Yeah, that's not unreasonable, Penchant.
She definitely seems to have a lot of Ne.


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> Yeah, that's not unreasonable, Penchant.
> She definitely seems to have a lot of Ne.


Yes, more Ne and less Fi than I would expect from an INFP with the same childhood experiences... I think that is key for my being sceptical about INFP.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> ooooooh
> Do you often enjoy writing?


People have said that I have a knack for it, but I don't really have the focus to stick to writing an entire story. And I dislike writing papers. I believe this is because I often have trouble writing down my thoughts, since I often change my mind about how to express something. It...just has to "feel" right.



penchant said:


> As for the personality disorders, I probably should have worded things more carefully—I did not intend to imply anything in your case. It's more that I'm testing out a hypothesis that people are more likely to be able to relate to the disorders associated with their type. I'm probably off the mark there. From what you write, I'd guess at least for you, my theory has no bearing...
> 
> So, all things considered , I still lean towards ENFP more than INFP.


Oh, okay. ^_^U And no, I think you may be on to something. Perhaps you should try a larger sample size?

Can we just say I'm a confused ambivert and get it over with? :crazy: That said, I think I remember reading somewhere that ENFPs often believe themselves to be introverts. Could this be the case for me?


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Perhaps you should try a larger sample size?


Lets just say I'm working on it... :crazy:



> Can we just say I'm a confused ambivert and get it over with? :crazy: That said, I think I remember reading somewhere that ENFPs often believe themselves to be introverts. Could this be the case for me


As I've heard it, that goes for both ENFPs and ENFJs a lot of the times. And I would say that makes sense in your case to. Actually, if you were INFP, I think you would probably be more sure about being introvert.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

penchant said:


> Yes, more Ne and less Fi than I would expect from an INFP with the same childhood experiences... I think that is key for my being sceptical about INFP.


It's very reasonable. 

I would suggest that Angelic keep testing her functions as often as she can.
Additionally, look at shadow functions. They help out tremendously with figuring your type.
But I don't really know any sites to send you to (Angelic). =[


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> It's very reasonable.
> 
> I would suggest that Angelic keep testing her functions as often as she can.
> Additionally, look at shadow functions. They help out tremendously with figuring your type.
> But I don't really know any sites to send you to (Angelic). =[


Now, I'm not sure I have come off the fence on any side of the shadow debate yet, but if you have any suggestions I'm happy to listen.

My personal experience is that the inferior function is often a good clue to type.

And as someone has mentioned already, just lurking around in the different subsections of this forum a while, will probably also make it clear where one fits best.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Ti Dominant said:


> Additionally, look at shadow functions. They help out tremendously with figuring your type.


Well looking at my previous post about the cognitive functions tests, my shadow functions seem to be Fe-Ti-Ni-Se. ENFP's shadow functions are Ni-Fe-Ti-Se and INFP's shadow functions are Fe-Ni-Se-Ti. Mine are just...a jumble of stuff. But here's the funny thing: ENFP's shadow functions match the main functions of INFJ! Shadow functions are supposed to come out when one is under stress, right? Well, since I'm stress prone, then my inner INFJ may come out more often than not. Which is why I could have gotten that type when I took the that test in English class all those years ago and why I got it again when I took the tests offered to me by Ti-Dominant. Perhaps all the mix up here is simply a combination of underestimating and overestimating the strength of all my functions. Does this make any sense or is this completely wrong?


----------

